# 65 Front End Question



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

When I bought my 65 GTO it was only a roller. No engine, no drivetrain, 2.93 open rearend. Couple of boxes of miscellaneous parts-trim pieces, gauges, dash, stuff like that.

It did have what appeared to be a new disc brake setup on the front end. Fancy red painted brake calipers, slotted rotors, I was smitten. Also had new ball joints, control arm bushings, sway bar kit. The rest of the front suspension looked rough.

I had one hell of a time getting the fancy red brake calipers plumbed. Finally figured the banjo bolts were metric, found a pair to fit. Took me several different hoses to find a pair that were long enough. Then when I got it all hooked up and filled with brake fluid, I couldn’t get the hose to caliper connection to stop leaking. Replaced the copper washers twice with no luck.

Finally had enough and yanked the whole front end off-spindles, rotors, calipers, springs, tie rods, center link, ball joints, everything. Ordered a new disc brake conversion kit from Summit and everything else from Ames. All is supposed to be delivered today.

When everything is delivered today, I am going to put all the parts side by side and take pictures of it all, then post them here. I would like you guys to tell me what the hell was on this car when I bought it. I do have the old fancy(not any more) red calipers along side of a new set and they are about 90% of the size of the new ones. Tried putting the pads from the old calipers onto the new ones and they won’t fit! I thought pads were pads and interchangeable between calipers? I’ll attach those pictures to this post and would love to hear your comments. Will follow up with the rest of the parts later on.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> When I bought my 65 GTO it was only a roller. No engine, no drivetrain, 2.93 open rearend. Couple of boxes of miscellaneous parts-trim pieces, gauges, dash, stuff like that.
> 
> It did have what appeared to be a new disc brake setup on the front end. Fancy red painted brake calipers, slotted rotors, I was smitten. Also had new ball joints, control arm bushings, sway bar kit. The rest of the front suspension looked rough.
> 
> ...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Brakes ain't brakes, they can be very different based on if the parts are factory and what year they come from, or if it is some aftermarket set-up.

Many aftermarket disc brake set-up are modified to fit from other makes/years. So it is important to get a complete set-up that may include spindles, ball joints, and control arms. If doing a factory swap, the spindles are not the same - drum is different than disc. BUT, there are also some conversions that can be used on drum brake spindles.

Some spindles are same as stock, some are altered for height drop, some have different holes for ball joint insertion/attachment and won't work with factory spindles and vice-versa, some are from later GM years that can work with other needed changes.

Then there are differences in the master cylinders - drum vs disc, factory versus aftermarket where who knows what kind of MC is used - so _*you have to ask/know*_ as master cylinders have different bore sizing and bore sizing affects pedal effort and stopping power.

Then there are distribution blocks, proportioning valves, combination valves, and some use "hold-off" valves. Gotta know what to use. Throw in a power booster and then you want to ensure that the brake rod is in the correct pedal hole (Pontiac has 2 of them) AND that the length of the rod that goes into the MC is the correct length - some are adjustable, some require shims.

So how good are your with braking systems?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Exactly right, I went the cheap rout with MBM Chinese stuff because I thought Wilwood was outrageous in price then I asked the seller if I need replacement pads what do I ask for and said Chevelle brake pads. Had one caliper lock up in the first 3 months and then when I had to remove the master cylinder cover it never sealed right. Then this summer had a brake line go bad so again when I removed the cover it started leaking now this last weekend I noticed fluid leaking out of the front of the porpotioning valve where the pin is covered with the rubber cap....you know how brake fluid makes a great paint remover don't you? Now I'm trying to get replacement parts from Pirate Jack....I shouldn't have to tell you the moral of this story, we're all old enough but apparently I'm not 🤦‍♂️ In all fairness the car does stop good, but it also now leaks.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

....come on everyone put your lighters up and repeat after me...you get what................


----------

